# Wedding Photography World



## eravedesigns (Aug 7, 2007)

haha thick skins ok ill be as truthful as I can . First off the site loads way to slow. You should get it optimized so it loads faster and this will make your visitors much happier. The design in my opinion is almost non existent because all I see is a bunch of text placed badly and some squished images (the nikon camera and lenses pic on the photographers page). Your fonts are all over the place from being big and small and different fonts which isnt bad but I think you could work on how you have done it. The use of blue and red text also does not please the eye. Also your mouse overs for some of the buttons make them neon green. I think you should manly work on getting a new design maybe try hiring a professional online (check out www.talkfreelance.com) because the design you have right now has about 5 different colours that do not flow very nicely and I think you could see much better results from a better design. I noticed you said your site is doing very well but you could have so many more visitors if your site looked professional from the get go. 

So to sum it up you need a whole new colour scheme and some kind of new structure to tie all of your information together more smoothly because right now it seems very confusing and overwhelming. 

  Dont take my comments as an insult. I know your site may be successful now but believe me if your site looked much more professional it would be 10X better and I just want to help you by being completely honest.


----------

